# fi donc



## enrietta

> _Il  reste bien encore quelques panthères dans la province; mais, fi donc!  c'est un trop petit gibier pour vous... Quant aux lions, c'est fini _(A. Daudet, _Tartarin  de T.,_ 1872, p. 109).


http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/fi

Il senso l'ho capito bene o male... 
C'è qualcuno però che può aiutarmi a tradurre in italiano questa espressione?

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## chlapec

Qualche volta "puah!" può andar bene.


----------



## enrietta

Davvero?! Ok! grazie, chlapec! 
Saluti!


----------



## Necsus

_Ohibò!,_ secondo il Garzanti...


----------



## matoupaschat

Che ne dici di "Ma, dai" ?
Mi viene soltanto ora : "Ma, scherziamo?"


----------



## enrietta

"Ma, scherziamo?" mi piace davvero molto.
"Ohibò" è sicuramente precisa ma ai giorni nostri chi lo direbbe? 
Io sicuramente no, se non in senso ironico... 
Grazie a tutti, sempre puntuali e di aiuto! 
Buona giornata!


----------



## matoupaschat

enrietta said:


> "Ma, scherziamo?" mi piace davvero molto.
> "Ohibò" è sicuramente precisa ma ai giorni nostri chi lo direbbe?
> Io sicuramente no, se non in senso ironico...
> Grazie a tutti, sempre puntuali e di aiuto!
> Buona giornata!


 
Dipende anche dall'epoca dello scrittore, e allora, "o(h)ibò" s'intona abbastanza bene al 1872 del romanzo di Daudet . Ma se lo vuoi tradurre più moderno, è un tutt'altro discorso .
Ciao .


----------



## enrietta

Giustissimo, matoupaschat!
Infatti, mi chiedevo: è un'espressione comune e usata tutt'ora?! 
Saluti dal tacco dello stivale!


----------



## Berlifitzing

enrietta said:


> "Ma, scherziamo?" mi piace davvero molto.
> "Ohibò" è sicuramente precisa ma ai giorni nostri chi lo direbbe?
> Io sicuramente no, se non in senso ironico...
> Grazie a tutti, sempre puntuali e di aiuto!
> Buona giornata!


 
Beh, hai sicuramente ragione sull'inattualità di "ohibò", però se devi essere fedele a Daudet, forse ai suoi tempi non sarebbe stato così anacronistico.


----------



## matoupaschat

enrietta said:


> Giustissimo, matoupaschat!
> Infatti, mi chiedevo: è un'espressione comune e usata tutt'ora?!
> Saluti dal tacco dello stivale!


La risposta ce l'avevi nel link del tuo primo post :
*FI*, interj.
*A*.-_Vieilli_ (= antiquato) 
 1. ...
 2. ...
 3. ...​"Fi donc" non si usa più, tranne che per scherzare .
Ciao .


----------



## Necsus

Sì, ribadisco il disusato _ohibò!,_ nel contesto dato.


----------



## enrietta

Tutto chiarissimo! 
Merci et très bonne journée à tous!


----------

